# Meet the Family :) ***thud warning***



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

Okay, so here are a collection of baby pictures I took this morning 

Starting of with the girls that are staying with me...

Here is Baby Kono with her eyes open:









Baby Kensi squirming around:









Baby Teyla hanging about:









And the boys, (of the pics I was able to get) that are going to my mother who just joined (debi859)...

Baby McGee:









Babies Tony (black) & Gibbs (silver), wreaking havoc:

































Baby G:









And finally Baby Sam:









Mommy Abby:









Auntie Ziva:


----------



## choco (Jan 10, 2012)

Squee! oh they are just adorable, so tiny and sweet! I love McGee and Gibbs color and markings. Gibbs may be the first silver I've seen, he's beautiful to look at. and McGee actually looks like Timmy, well chosen lol. Are they all open eyed now? I'm guessing yes and the flash was just too much for little eyes to handle, correct me if i'm mistaken of course.  oh you've been blessed, enjoy them!


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

choco said:


> Squee! oh they are just adorable, so tiny and sweet! I love McGee and Gibbs color and markings. Gibbs may be the first silver I've seen, he's beautiful to look at. and McGee actually looks like Timmy, well chosen lol. Are they all open eyed now? I'm guessing yes and the flash was just too much for little eyes to handle, correct me if i'm mistaken of course.  oh you've been blessed, enjoy them!


Actually no. The only ones I noticed open are Baby G and Baby Kono so far but the rest shouldn't be far behind. I tried to keep the names/markings matched up as best as I could. I'm surprised at Kono though. She seemed to be the runty one of the litter, and being one of the first to open her eyes. There are a few of us in the chat room. You should come and join us (linked in my siggie).


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Wantzemawlllll


----------



## leperdbunny (Jan 12, 2012)

Omg the whisker shot picture is adorable!!! Looks like the baby is smiling at the camera!!!


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

OMG! Those are some absolutely adorable babies!!!


----------



## bubbagumpimogen (Jan 2, 2012)

so so so cute!! Never had rat babies before, just hamsters, guinea pigs and rabbit babies.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

someones an ncis fan 

they're all so adorable!! ^_^


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

Cloud said:


> someones an ncis fan
> 
> they're all so adorable!! ^_^


It was either NCIS or Hawaii 5-0. I couldn't go Stargate again after losing my Rodney McKay this past december. Can't ever replace him. Except for the girls. I went with kick ass females. Kono (H50), and Teyla from SGA. That's it.


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

Baby Kono









Baby Sam









Baby Teyla


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Ohhohho I'm taking Kono.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Must see more fuzzy babies! Any new pictures of the others?


----------



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

NAAAWWWWW! they are so cute ! oh and go NCIS!


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

CarolineRose said:


> Must see more fuzzy babies! Any new pictures of the others?


Let's see...

Tony:









G:









McGee:









Gibbs:









Kensi:









Teyla with Aunt Ziva:


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

Bedtime for the Girls! How many do you see?









Abby with Kensi and Kono:









Teyla is in there too...Can you find her?


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Gibbs' coat color is spectacular! They are all getting so big a few more weeks and they'll be off to new homes. 

Anyway back to ♥ rattie babies ♥


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Kensi looks so precious with her little folded feetsies.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

I love Gibbs!


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

G is mine, all mine, I tell you! Stand back everyone, don't you dare touch him!


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

BigBen said:


> G is mine, all mine, I tell you! Stand back everyone, don't you dare touch him!


You want him? You'll have to come get him ;-) The boys have been keeping my grandparents awake with their moonlight playing


----------



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

aww i love that photo of abbey with kensi and kono !


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)




----------

